

GUI Architectures (2006) - ignoramous
http://martinfowler.com/eaaDev/uiArchs.html

======
BerislavLopac
I've lately been building a lot of Javascript-based GUIs, and the persistent
thought in my mind has been how all those frameworks must be reinventing the
wheel that was doubtless invented years ago for desktop GUI development. MVC
seems to be all the rage, and this article looks like a comprehensive overview
of various alternatives. Looking forward to reading it thoroughly.

